# Missing family member



## J coleby (May 14, 2012)

*looking for James (Jimmy) Tusting*

Hello I hope this is the correct place to post this feed, I am trying to locate the whereabouts of James (Jimmy) Tusting, He is my wife's father and we lost touch about four years ago through personal cir***stances, James works as a marine engineer, possibly working on the tugs and has previously worked for colne shipping, He is originally from Beccles in Suffolk.
Any help in locating his whereabouts would be most appreciated and at the very least we would like to know James is safe and well.
My email and phone number would be available if required.
Thank you for any help given
John and Hayley


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* John *& *Hayley* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi John & Hayley

It might be worth making a new post with James (Jimmy) Tusting in the title. This site is very successful and it gets many new posts each day, people tend to skim down the titles and only read those that 'ring a bell'. 'Missing family member' is accurate but won't necessary attract someone who could actually help.

Good luck with your search.

Ian


----------



## J coleby (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Ian
I'll give it a try, i,ve posted other sites and without knowing his exact whereabouts its difficult to know who to aim the search at.
Thanks for the advice though.


----------

